# Fear aggression



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just posted on the parvo vs socialization thread. I am guilty of overprotecting my dogs when they were puppies. I was terrified of parvo and of other dogs hurting them when they were babies. So now I am paying the price. Charlie is OK with people and other dogs now but Howie my 2 year old golden/lab is extremely terrified of people and dogs. He gets very nervous and barks and growls and of course gets the mohawk. So we avoid them as much as we can. He is OK walking past people but I would never let anyone try to pet him. Dogs....forget it, he is terrified. What we are doing now is taking a muzzle along on walks. When we get to the fence where a little cockapoo is out, which is when he would growl and bark at, we put on the muzzle and slowly walk him over. They will sniff each other and Howie wags his tail and seems all proud of himself. We then praise him and take the muzzle off. What is your take on this practice? Good or bad, and do you have any other suggestions? Howie is the sweetest dog with us and our other 2 dogs, he NEVER gets aggressive with them.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

well we recently had to put down a dog bc of agression, its terrible! and really sad, so what i would recomend is having poeple come over to your house (friends or family) and put your dog on a leash and give your guest a treats so this way he can see that they aren't tring to hurt him in any way..this is all i know to do..if i would have known this idea sooner i would have used it on our other dog, he was a lab mix also he was great with us too but just not other people... hope my idea helps!!! goodluck!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

A couple days ago my son had 2 friends over, and he was fine. He never saw these people before and he let them pet him and brought his ball over to them. It seems like he is just scared of everything outside of our house.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

hmm well you could then try it like this have a friend or someone he doesnt really know but you do walk toward him, then if he starts growling and barking have them sit or something and make him go to them and alow him to sniff and then if he seems find just keep at it and eventually he should get the idea that people are nice... with my golden she must aproach you first if not your are her wosrt enemy.....and i would tyr and use diff people each time so he doesnt just get use to the same person each time or just mix them up.....


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What I would suggest is get a good behaviorist to work with you. DO invite people over, but have him safe in a crate, or behind a baby gate at first, and have the people loaded with good treats and tell them to ignore him totally. When he's calmed down from having the people in the house, calmly open the gate or crate, and let him explore the new people on his own terms. Again, have them ignore him the whole time. Then when it's time for them to leave, remove your dog first and then have them get up and leave. 

Also, if he's muzzled and out, have people calmly pet him, at first by coming to him calmly, and simply touching his head, shoulders and back - that's it. See if you can get people to join you on a walk, set it up that they are in front and you catch up to them gradually and join into their space as long as he's comfortable with it. 

See if there are some basic obedience classes you can take where they are strict about the dogs keeping to themselves too, so there isn't much of a risk of a dog being in his face. Just going to a new place and working simple things with dogs and people around will help a lot too - but be sure the instructor is well aware of any possible issues - they may have suggestions as well.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

One of my goldens has dominance issues so he too has to approach people or other dogs first or he will bark/growl (mostly it is with other dogs - people he is ok with unless they are giving off a bad creepy vibe).


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. He is the sweetest dog with us & our dogs. Do you agree with what we are doing with the muzzle? I just don't want to take the chance of him biting someone or another dog


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Bender said:


> What I would suggest is get a good behaviorist to work with you. DO invite people over, but have him safe in a crate, or behind a baby gate at first, and have the people loaded with good treats and tell them to ignore him totally. When he's calmed down from having the people in the house, calmly open the gate or crate, and let him explore the new people on his own terms. Again, have them ignore him the whole time. Then when it's time for them to leave, remove your dog first and then have them get up and leave.
> 
> Also, if he's muzzled and out, have people calmly pet him, at first by coming to him calmly, and simply touching his head, shoulders and back - that's it. See if you can get people to join you on a walk, set it up that they are in front and you catch up to them gradually and join into their space as long as he's comfortable with it.
> 
> See if there are some basic obedience classes you can take where they are strict about the dogs keeping to themselves too, so there isn't much of a risk of a dog being in his face. Just going to a new place and working simple things with dogs and people around will help a lot too - but be sure the instructor is well aware of any possible issues - they may have suggestions as well.


Probably the best advice you're going to get. I have a few things to add I guess:

- I dislike using a muzzle because it can heighten problems by making your dog feel more vulnerable. They are a "last resort" for dogs that I have a strong belief will attack prior to giving me a warning.
- I would avoid parks or places until you can start putting in time at obedience. This is the best place to start for everybody. Harley listened quite well and he went through obedience anyways.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Are you using a mesh muzzle or a basket muzzle? The basket muzzle is less restrictive and less likely to cause more anxiety.

I think a basic obedience class would be very beneficial for him. Make sure it's with an instructor who uses positive reinforcement training and explain his behavior very clearly and make sure the trainer understands exactly what you are dealing with.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

It is a mesh one. The only time we put it on him is when we approach that one dog. I just don't want to take the chance of him biting someone. I want to take to him a behaviorist but want to do lots of research first and find a VERY good one.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Use the muzzle if you really think you need to, but I'd avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Lily101....how awful that you had to put down a dog due to aggression. Can I ask what happened?


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Based on what you have described, I would seek out a good trainer or behaviorist to handle this - someone who can observe both you and your dog(s) together. I don't think you can handle this alone. Your energy and confidence are very important and I think you are going to need to see a good example of what that looks like demonstrated with your dog. 

I'm not an expert, but I have lived with a very aggressive dog and it was gradual. Your problem with your dog does not seem that bad - yet. Sure, it is probably awful to you and you are obviously concerned - but I don't think you have seen the worst of it yet - not even close. I think you have time and can turn this around but will need to get some help soon. Don't do this alone.


----------

